# How do you strip flesh?



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

My P got half eaten, and I want to save his skull and jaw. How do I get the meat off? Also do I have to treat the bones?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Boil him??? or sounds gross but would leave just bones but research what forms maggots easily and grow some then seal him up in a box with them. They will strip off everything. I know they use maggots in European head mounts just for that reason, they get everything boiling doesn't get. The only question with boiling I would think is there bones are not on the same scale as big wild game.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually I think alot of people use bettles for eating flesh now.....maggots was the old school way...lol


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

And it smells when you boil them up.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

could try using some acid if you can get your hands on it?? i know when my buddy's dad did that to get the skull's to the from the deer's hes caught he had a big bucket of acid and did that...not too sure of the method tho


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Remember if you boil it will weaken the bone. which happend to mine. and it WILL fall apart if you move it too much. my jaws all broke and the top jaw was like butter. Try the maggot way. never heard of it.


----------

